# "Dreaming Blue Sky Clouds" Shawl



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Project 'Lace For Friends' continues... This one is for my co-worker and friend Alla.

Free pattern from Ravelry: Kiri by Polly Outhwaite (pattern is very easy and well written).

Yarn I used: Lace from Handpaintedyarn.com - Cielos Brillantes colorway (Bright Skies - Spanish translation - according to my co-worker Luis Juan from Mexico).

Needles: US 2½ - 3.0 mm


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

A very lovely shawl - well done


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Beautiful face in the clouds is almost as lovely as your shawl.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

thanks for showing - a lovely fine shawl.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

I so appreciate your shawls! I am also trying to decide which pattern would be easy enough to be my first try. I have a dear friend in need of light hugs which is what I often think of the shawls as being. 

All of yours are just so beautiful! I will have to start on something more simple I think.

Thank you for supplying the details such as needle sizes and yarn. I am taking note of all of it.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

edgemanak said:


> I will have to start on something more simple I think.


Thank you for your lovely comments and ongoing support. It is very much appreciated. I just finished another shawl for my co-worker's Godmother. It has been soaking in a tub as I write. The pattern is the simplest I ever saw. Check it out on Ravelry - Tortuga Shawl by Ela Torre. Happy knitting and all the best!!!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Found the Tortuga Shawl and printed it.

Thank you so much.

Yes, I think I could do that one.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful shawl - and what a lovely way to display it for the photo.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is always such a joy to see your postings. Your inspiration pictures are part of the fun. This shawl has a bit more solid area and the pattern would also make a lovely baby blanket.

I'm going to check out both of our references. These might be good projects to do before a more difficult pattern I would like to try.

You must work with a very large group! How will you ever top yourself *next* next Christmas!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

that is so beatiful love the pattern and the colour you are very clever


----------



## GotKnit (Aug 28, 2011)

The shawl is beautiful. I think lace knitting is magical. From a fine fiber, two needles and lots of time, something exquisite results.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. Lovely design. I love your photos of inspiration x


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Is this cloud picture for real? or is it a touch-up. It's beautiful either way. Thanks for posting. Lovely shawl.


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Not only creative, but a talented photographer too???


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> Beautiful face in the clouds is almost as lovely as your shawl.


.

I went back & looked at the clouds. Wow! There are a couple amazing images.

What great knitting & photography. Would make a nice calendar pic or magazine cover.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You must work with a very large group! How will you ever top yourself *next* next Christmas!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

carrieblue said:


> Is this cloud picture for real? or is it a touch-up. It's beautiful either way. Thanks for posting. Lovely shawl.


Thank you!!! The inspiration picture is an image...


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

BubbyJ said:


> Not only creative, but a talented photographer too???


Thank you!!! I just found it in myself recently. I am not satisfied anymore with a photo of my projects on a coach... Now every place I go, I think to myself "Oh, this will be a great setting for my display!!!"....


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

virginia42What great knitting & photography. Would make a nice calendar pic or magazine cover.[/quote said:


> Thank you very much...!!!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

your shawl is truely beautiful and so cleverly displayed the face in the cloud is lovely


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

lovely, great job as always!


----------



## dancin daisies (Jul 20, 2011)

so delicate and beautiful.such a lovely colour and display.makes me think of angels.peaceful setting


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Very beautiful work! Your shawls are stunning.


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

Very lovely & a great display. Such talent!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Jackie Almgren said:


> Very lovely & a great display. Such talent!


Thank you very much for a lovely comment from a fellow Ontarian!!! It is a great honor!!!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Great shot of the face in the clouds. Looks like a ballerina's to me. Beautiful shawl! Well done.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You are very creative, not only in your knitting, but also in your display techniques.... which I truly admire.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful once again Sunsetknitting! Lovely photos.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful shaw.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow just gorgeous love the color too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BelovedElf (Aug 28, 2011)

would like to do that shawl; can you get me the link to do it


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

BelovedElf said:


> would like to do that shawl; can you get me the link to do it


Free pattern from Ravelry: Kiri by Polly Outhwaite


----------



## Catilda (Feb 2, 2011)

That's so pretty. I love lace knitting but don't have the patience for it yet. Hopefully, someday...


----------



## Vonni2 (Aug 9, 2011)

What a beautiful shawl and the photography too wonderful.Maybe one day my work will begin to look so good.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Cherizac (Mar 9, 2011)

Gorgeous! Lovely work!


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

beautiful shawl. the face in the clouds is so peacful and beautiful.


----------



## resrcf9x (Aug 9, 2011)

Love the pic of the clouds. It looks soon peaceful and the name is right on


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

what great photography


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Stunning! You do beautiful knitting and photography. Enjoy all your innovative displays.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Love it!

Robin in MA


----------

